# Rheem products



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

What are your thoughts on rheem HWT and furnaces? 
I'm told they've got some real high quality stuff these days.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I use Rheem.. I love there furnace and AC equipment..


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Factory anode rods suck badly. Most of them that I check develop glazing. replace the rod t install and you might as well put in a Bradford. Don't like what it takes to service the burner either. 

They're great until they need work.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Rheem Hvac stuff is great. Water heaters are just average


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

going to the rheem spiderfire hwt seminar tomorrow we have installed a couple of them any thoughts!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't stand Rheem, I like Ruud much better.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> I can't stand Rheem, I like Ruud much better.


 They are brothers!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

pilot light said:


> They are brothers!


I was waiting for someone to take that bait.

That's OK, Paloma is better than either of them.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> I was waiting for someone to take that bait.
> 
> That's OK, Paloma is better than either of them.


Thats okay you have hooked only one gorrilla! lol!:laughing:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

pilot light said:


> Thats okay you have hooked only one gorrilla! lol!:laughing:


I should be nice, you boys in the Great White know yer stuff when it comes to the new boilers, I guess -30f winters tend to have that affect.

I see more and more requests for condensing now that prices are finally coming down.

Do you guys have Navien up there?

I refused to be a guinea pig a few years back when they first hit the market, but these new combi's have my attention, dirt cheap with all the original kinks worked out....so they claim.

***


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Dunno about the combi boilers, but their tankless 
HW sure fail regularly


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

I have yet to install one, a friend tells me the kinks are fixed.

I'm in no rush to do one, I can wait.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

pilot light said:


> going to the rheem spiderfire hwt seminar tomorrow we have installed a couple of them any thoughts!


I have set 4 rheem spider fire HWT's, went back to all 4 after the 3 time to 1 I have turned them over to the rep. They have a faulty burner design, on ignition bounces the pressure switches one month after install on all 4. They weigh too damm much. No I could not reccomend them as anything but scrap. Stick with the over priced AO's BTHs or the Bradfords.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have real good luck out of Rheem. We use only Rheem and AO Smith and both do real well for us! In the last 4 years I had one rheem that wouldn't light and I have prolly put in 2-3 a week at a apt complex we service. It had a clog in the pilot tube from factory and Rheem fixed it and gave us the next heater for free for the lost time!


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

As a company that did Rheem warranty for 5 yrs..They are junk! If you ever get the chance tour the factory. You will see why...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep it usually never gets below freezing around here on vancouver island.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> As a company that did Rheem warranty for 5 yrs..They are junk! If you ever get the chance tour the factory. You will see why...


 Went to the seminar! What is with the mylar resistor sheild on the prestige tankless? I know its function, its serviceability is zero. I think that the problem with these tankless units in general is that one part fails and then you replace it. Thats how they all have constructed them and build them to be replaced not fixed. They will send you another board all day long though! :thumbup:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Went to the seminar! What is with the mylar resistor sheild on the prestige tankless? I know its function, its serviceability is zero. I think that the problem with these tankless units in general is that one part fails and then you replace it. Thats how they all have constructed them and build them to be replaced not fixed. They will send you another board all day long though! :thumbup:


thats if they have the right board!!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> thats if they have the right board!!


 Well yes and you cant fix it so the customer gets frustrated. Its not rheem who gets rheemed out its you. I think the only way to be successful in this segment is to buy a backup and then fight it out over the warranty with the manufactuer yourself long after the customer has hwt. Iam not just saying rheem but all the others navien, rinnai, takagi etc. included. The problem with that is they are also shooting themselves in the foot ! The helplines are useless when you need a part because troubleshooting is not appreciated but frowned apon. They will also say it is not the unit but gas pressure etc. When you tell them the gas valve failed its the inlet gas pressure, so it must be the reg, no its still a bad gas valve! Painful too!


----------

